# Angeln in der Dominikanische Republik/La Romana



## Svines (3. September 2012)

Hallo
Nächstes Jahr im Januar fliege ich mit meiner Freundin für 19 Tage in die Dominikanische Republik. (bei Google Earth eingebenreams La Romana Resort & Spa All Inclusive Bayahibe, La Romana, Dominikanische Republik, um sich den Strand an zu sehen ;D). Da müsste man doch bestimmt angeln können. War von euch schonmal einer in der Dom. Rep. oder sogar in dem Ort ? Ich dachte mir ich könnte bestimmt abends wenn am Strand nicht mehr so viel los ist, oder Tagsüber etwas abseits Angeln. Nur wie und was für Fische erwarten mich ? Wie sollte meine Ausrüstung aussehen und sollte ich spinnen oder Brandungsangeln ? 
Da ich keine "Meeresausrüstung" habe müsste ich mir die noch besorgen(Telerute die in den Koffer passt etc...Sollte nicht zu teuer sein. Rute und Rolle je um die 40-50€ Wenn es denn für den Preis was brauchbares gibt.)

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## Tortugaf (6. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln in der Dominikanische Republik/La Romana*

Für die Preisvorstellung gibt es nichts brauchbares, ausser du willst nur kleine Fische fangen u. später die Angel wegwerfen.
Ich denke das schon für den Kauf der Rolle mehr 100 Euros brauchst u. das ist die preiswerte Variante.

G. Frank


----------



## Zacki (17. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln in der Dominikanische Republik/La Romana*

Hallo Svines, Dom Rep sollte schon was gehen vom Strand aus - ich empfehle Dir eine Tele-Brandungsrute mitzunehmen, die gibt es schon für 50,- Euro z.B. DAM Steelpower Tele Surf und die bekommst Du mit 70-80 cm Transportlänge auch in den Koffer. Dazu eine Stabile Rolle - da hat Tortugaf schon recht mit 100 aufwärts, aber auch hier würde ich Dir eine Ausweichalternative vorschlagen - besorg Dir eine Penn Spinnfischer - z.B. die 650 SSM, die gibts für ca. 70,- Euro, da geht ordentlich Schnur drauf (50er Mono aufwärts) und die ist robust genug für den Einsatz - leider auch recht schwer, aber an der Brandungsrute OK. Dann solltest Du ein 150 Gramm Blei mit z.B. Tintenfisch an einem größeren Haken am späten Nachmittag rausballern und mal abwarten, was passiert - falls zu erkennen, möglichst bei Flut. Als Rutenhalter nimmst Du eine 1,5 Liter Wasserflasche, schneidest sie oben gerade eben so auf, dass die Rute hineinpasst und vergräbst Sie bis zum Rand im Sand. Notfallst kannst Du damit auch mal ein paar Würfe mit einem Wobbler machen. Wenn es Dir angeboten wird am Strand fahre ruhig mit einem der Big-Game Boote raus - ich habe meinen ersten Marlin auf so einer Tour für 100 Dollar gefangen - das Boot war grenzwertig, 3 weitere Angler an Bord, aber Fisch ist Fisch. Ansonsten viel Spass und Petri. Gruss Zacki.


----------



## Svines (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln in der Dominikanische Republik/La Romana*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich werde dann wohl doch etwas mehr für die Urlaubsangel ausgeben  
Gibt es eigentlich giftige oder gefährliche Fische/Tiere die ich fangen könnte (Rochen/Petermännchen, Feuerfisch etc..) . Ich möchte ja nicht das der Urlaub in der Notaufnahme endet. 
mfg
Svines


----------

